# St. John's Wort?



## kabby (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried this? I have the medication not for SA, but my parents got it a few years ago when I was having anger problems and my doctor suggested it (I never took it) I'm just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

It's proven to work for depression, if it's a standardized right-dosed good-quality product. I don't know how much it does for anxiety.


----------



## mighty atom (Mar 5, 2009)

my mum got some for me...her way of trying to help i think.

However i think it's most effective on depression that is caused by chemical imbalance...

If (as i suspect mine is) it's been brought about my experience and circumstances and thusly being unable to cope i'm not sure it's as effective.

I'm no expert though. I took it for a bit - can't say i noticed any major change and then i forgot to take it and haven't for a while


----------



## n3ug3n3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Tried st. Johns wort "Brand A" for the first time back in 2004 after suffering from serious depression which eventually lead to extreme pain to my heart.
After taking St. Johns wort, lets call it brand "A", my depression and anxiety just vanished.
I noticed how calm I became on a daily basis. Eventually I stopped
taking St. Johns wort only because I did not want to become dependent
on it and learned how to battle my depression and anxiety with a positive
outlook on life. In 20010/11 I decided to once again start St Johns Wort but
this time a different brand, "brand C", the Cheaper brand. Buy 1 get 1 Free. With this less expensive brand, "brand C" I would have chest pain every time I took a dose. I compared ingredients in both brands and brand "A" had far
less ingredients. Basically brand "A" was purer/no fillers.
Lesson learned,:idea buy brand A, the expensive brand, the brand most true
to what your buying. In my case, st. johns wort/hypericin. And not with gelatin, dicalcium phosphate, silica, vegetable magnesium Stearate and who knows what other ingredients have been omitted from its label.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

n3ug3n3 said:


> Tried st. Johns wort "Brand A" for the first time back in 2004 after suffering from serious depression which eventually lead to extreme pain to my heart.
> After taking St. Johns wort, lets call it brand "A", my depression and anxiety just vanished.
> I noticed how calm I became on a daily basis. Eventually I stopped
> taking St. Johns wort only because I did not want to become dependent
> ...


Welcome to the boards. I'm glad SJW has worked for you.

For the benefit of other members, why don't you just say which brand is which? We pretty much know that you aren't a paid rep for either of these companies, and if you are, so what? Some people could still benefit from this knowledge.

I'm taking Perika (WS5570), which is used by all the clinical trials in Europe (and here, too, I believe). I've been on it for over four weeks and have noticed mild improvement, but nothing significant. My social anxiety has not improved at all. My depression is atypical, which among other things, implies oversleeping, reactive mood, worse mood at night, and overeating (particularly carbs).

I've just today been put on Wellbutrin XL by my p-doc, and I'm still taking the Perika with his okay.

What kind of depression did you have--the above syndrome or a more classic, melancholic symptomatology, like feelings of sadness and self-reproach, excessive guilt, insomnia, decreased appetite, etc.?


----------

